# Highlander 30th Anniversary Edition - Arriving On DVD & Blu-ray 9/27



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *Highlander: 30th Anniversary Edition*
> 
> Street Date: 9/27/16
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

I still have the VHS tape, not the first original one (I got that one too) but the newer widescreen remastered one...THX sound and picture certified. 
This new Blu is almost exciting, but not in 3D or not on UHD and no Dolby Atmos...so was that...immortality.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

If you don't HAVE to have it in HD, you can save a penny!

How many pennies? THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

thrillcat said:


> If you don't HAVE to have it in HD, you can save a penny!
> 
> How many pennies? THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE.


LOL!


----------

